# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  kettler

## spiros full

λειτουργουσε κανονικα και ξαφνικα εριξε το ρελε τον ξανα ανοιγω την αλλη μερα το εριχνε αμεσως..κοιταω και βρισκω μια smd διοδο βραχυκικλωμενη και την αλαζω υπαρχουν ολες κι ολες τρεις μια σε καθε ρελε.τον βαζω στο ρευμα πηρε μπρος κανονικα και μετα απο δυο λεπτα αφου ηταν σε κινηση ο διαδρομος ξανα ριχνει το ρελε..τα ρελε τα ελεγξα και λειτουργουν και εχουν ακριβως την ιδια αντισταση..τους πυκνωτες τους εχω αλαξει ολους εδω και μηνες το μηχανημα λειτουργει καθημερινα χωρις προβλημα απο τριωρα τετραωρα το εχω παρει μεταχειρισμενο πριν δυο χρονια  με προβληματα στον αισθητηρα κι αλλα μικροπροβληματα και το εφτιαξα.εννοειτε οτι μπαινει τακτικα λιπανση και το μοτερ γυρναει ελευθερα.καμια γνωμη βοηθεια τι μπορει να φταιει?ευχαριστω.IMG_20210325_094145.jpgIMG_20210325_094436.jpgIMG_20210325_094444.jpgIMG_20210325_094543.jpg

----------


## george89

τραβαει παραπανω ρευμα το μοτερ λογο ταπητα.ελενξε το μοτερ πρωτα και μετα αλλαξε ταπητα γιαti το μηχανημα σου κλεινει κοντα 10 χρονια. ή ο marathon st ειναι ή ο runner tm !

----------


## spiros full

λοιπον μετρησα τα αμπερ ειναι φισιολογικα ..ψαχνοντας αποσυνδεσα το μοτερ και εριχνε παλι το ρελε.αποσυνδεω και το μοτερ κλησης και δουλεψε..εκτοτε λειτουργει τοσες μερες χωρις προβλημα για ωρες.το μοτερ κλησης το αφησα αποσυνδεμενο δεν το χρησιμοποιω ποτε και μαλον δεν θα μπω στον κοπο να ψαξω γιατι βραχυκυκλωνει :Smile:

----------

mikemtb73 (06-04-21)

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα Σπύρο. Για να ρίχνει ρελέ διαρροής,  πάντα συμβαίνει κάτι που έχει να κάνει με διαρροή, οπότε τις διόδους που λες μου κάνει εντελώς άκυρο, αν και δεν ξέρω σε ποιες αναφέρεσαι, αλλά την πλακέτα τη συγκεκριμένη την έχω επισκευάσει αρκετές φορές δε θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. Αμα η πλακέτα μόνη της ρίχνει ρελέ, κατα 99,9% είναι χαλασμένες οι μίκες στα ισχύος. Την ώρα που δίνει το ρελέ εκκίνηση να πάρει η ανόρθωση 230vac και κατ επέκταση ο πυκνωτής στα 400vdc(επι της ουσίας είναι περίπου 320vdc), δημιουργείται διαρροή μέσω του drain και της γείωσης .Εννοείται ότι μοτέρ είτε κίνησης είτε ανύψωσης πάντα τα ελέγχουμε ξεχωριστά και ΠΑΝΤΑ με τη γείωση τοποθετημένη. Αν τώρα θες να σου φύγει η απορία για το μοτέρ κλίσης, έχει 3 καλωδια συνήθως είναι μαύρο, κόκκινο άσπρο και συνήθως το λευκό είναι ο κοινός και τα άλλα 2 είναι κόκκινο για ανάβαση και μαύρο για κατάβαση(το μικρό καλωδιάκι που είναι με 3 μικρά είναι το ποτενσιόμετρο που διαβάζει τη θέση του μοτέρ, αυτό δε σε ενδιαφέρει στην παρούσα φάση). Αν δώσεις 230vac στο κόκκινο και στο λευκό θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει προς τα πάνω και αν δώσεις 230vac στο μαύρο και στο άσπρο θα σου πηγαίνει προς τα κάτω. Εννοείται ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος μετρήσης είναι με μεγκόμετρο, αλλά και με το πολύμετρο μπορείς να δεις ωμικά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## spiros full

ευχαριστω pliktras για τις συμβουλες..η πλακετα δεν το ριχνει μονη της μονο αν συνδεσω το μοτερ κλησης...μαλον κατι καπου κανει καποια μικροδιαροη αλλα οπως περιεγραψα και πιο πανω δεν μου χρειαζεται καν (βασικα οχι εμενα της δικιας μου) δεν την θελει καθολου την κληση κι ετσι αφου λειτουργει το αφησα..οι μικες δεν μπορει να χαλασαν ετσι ξαφνικα γιατι δουλευε μηνες πριν την τελευταια επισκευη που του εκανα και εκει που ηταν σε χρηση ξαφνικα εριχνε το ρελε.μονο οταν ανακαλυψα την αποσυνδεση  του μοτερ κλησης σταματησε να το ριχνει..αλλα και παλι το μοτερ αυτο δεν χρησιμοποιειται δεν δικαιολογηται η πτωση του ρελε..εκτος και πατησε κατα λαθος το μπουτον ανηψωσης κι εκει ξεκινησε η βλαβη κατι που μετα απο τοσες μερες δεν μπορω να εξακριβωσω αν το πατησε..τελος παντων περιεργη βλαβη αλλα για την ωρα δουλευει ..αν κατι νεοτερο θα επανελθω

----------

